
OK Boomer, Who’s Going to Buy Your 21M Homes? - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ok-boomer-whos-going-to-buy-your-21-million-homes-11574485201
======
dastx
> Baby boomers are getting ready to sell one quarter of America’s homes over
> the next two decades. The problem is many of these properties are in places
> where younger people no longer want to live.

Yes, and even if the younger generation does want to live there, they cannot
afford to because baby boomers are currently hogging all the cash.

